# Show me your BLING!



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have seen some really awesome collars on this site. So if anyone wants to post some pics of their besty's collars, harness or chokers- here's where its at! Do you prefer some studs? Pink leather or bare? Let us know???!!!!!!

(P.S. If there is already a thread like this- pls feel free to delete this one)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin rockin the 1.5" Nizmo collar 









1.5" Stillwater collar is a lil too small









he has 2 other that arent exciting and a prong for walking.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Al Capone with some bling on...studded green leather collar to match his eyes...


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hehehhehe. He looks awesome. Odin is a good lookin dog, that's for sure!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

If you could, could you guys add where you got the collars?  I am looking to get one, but haven't decided what I like.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

@ jersey Peach
He looks super........ Dapper........... For legged James Bond. (Lol)
Cool.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are a few of my two's accessories.

Leather harness (This was bought for my female, but was too big and is now my males.):










Embroidered leather collar:










Leather collar:










Pink nylon collar:










Orange nylon collar (This one is my females, but my male is seen here modeling it.):










Blue nylon collar:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

None of our Bling, but here are the collars. We are rough on collars so we have to have sturdy stuff. We use Tablerock for everything. We had some collars from else where, but they shredded apart within a couple weeks. I went back to my old Tablerock collars. We tether so I have to have secure collars and Tablerocks are still in great condition and are only $11 ea lmao.
Welcome to Tablerock APBTs and Harnesses!









































Harnesses and sled (Collars in these photos are non Tablerock collars )


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mind you I have one dog LOL!










This her newest orange leather with studs and jewel flowers from Cali girl



















And this is her new working harness from O'Brien's


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

This is Keira's.... It's from Karma Collars, and the style is called "The Rivendell", with the pink Swarovski crystals.



We also have Lupine martingales for Keira and Bruce: 



And Jezzie has a teeny tiny XS collar from Petsmaart, lol 


As well as the collar she came with, her Wizard of Oz style blue gingham and ruby slipper


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA here is my favorite collar. I love the choices on their site and the owner is really great. made my collar for me from an old one since they didn't have what I was looking for. Here it is The collar and leash were about $110 I think??

Welcome to the BIG-PAWS

































the leash is 6 feet I think?


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

O'Malley has too many collars to post everyone here, we are up to like 23 lol. 
But here is some of his more commonly worn ones.

His chain choker, this is his DAILY wear collar. Holds his tags and stays on 24/7.









This is his 2" lime green/black 4 ply collar from Nizmo, definetly the MOST sturdy collar in his collection.









1.5 inch 2 ply from Nizmo;









Customized simple 1" collar with phone number









2" gator collar from Nizmo









Simple black 1" waterproof coated collar









1.5 orange from Nizmo









1" blue leather spiked with riveted name tag


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. The collars on here are awesome. As soon as I go back to the petstore I wanna try get a collar now! Lol, something inedible!!
I'm also lovin those harnesses!!

Thanks for all the fabulous pics guys, keep em comin!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

@Bella it looks like we have the same obsession....I have tons of collars as well lol! My fave of your collection is the rainbow flower one!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm the el cheapo one of the group... my dogs only have one collar each, so there's nothing for me to post here. But I did want to say that everyone has a great collection!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This is as bling as he gets. I bought it from Amazon I think.









My favorites, and his daily wears are from Nizmo









This is my absolute fav. It's from Nizmo, but it's 2 ply soft Nylon. Perfect colors, perfect fit. Ecko loves it too. It's very sturdy, it's been tested several times. I love it so much I have bought some in dif colors for several of my friends dogs.


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> None of our Bling, but here are the collars. We are rough on collars so we have to have sturdy stuff. We use Tablerock for everything. We had some collars from else where, but they shredded apart within a couple weeks. I went back to my old Tablerock collars. We tether so I have to have secure collars and Tablerocks are still in great condition and are only $11 ea lmao.
> Welcome to Tablerock APBTs and Harnesses!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that weight pulling? That looks intense


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

koeJ007 said:


> Hehehhehe. He looks awesome. Odin is a good lookin dog, that's for sure!


Thanks  and Odin thanks u too lol


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm the el cheapo one of the group... my dogs only have one collar each, so there's nothing for me to post here. But I did want to say that everyone has a great collection!


Lol. I only have a chain for ONE of my dogs- so don't feel bad! I did look at one today though: then I pictured it in pieces all over the lawn!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Odin, my pleaseure lol!!!!!!!

All these pics are making me so JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I know what I can get, I'm not gonna stop looking til I find something just as cool


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> This is as bling as he gets. I bought it from Amazon I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's such cutie. I still think him and Odin would make a great pair! Lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Orca-man said:


> Is that weight pulling? That looks intense


That is training.

This is pulling
Scorch-Low weights









Bailey High weights


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think Odin's leg will ever be good enough for weight pull. But I still would like to go to an event. Looks so awesome, lookit Bailey go! Please be sure to post "local" events


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> He's such cutie. I still think him and Odin would make a great pair! Lol


If he pulls the blankets off my couch one more time I may send him to you. LOL! 
Every time my GF sees pics of Odin she asks if you live in FL and maybe they are littermates. LOL!
I have to tell her Odin is in CA and towers over stumpy little Ecko. I've told her several times now, but she still asks.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> If he pulls the blankets off my couch one more time I may send him to you. LOL!
> Every time my GF sees pics of Odin she asks if you live in FL and maybe they are littermates. LOL!
> I have to tell her Odin is in CA and towers over stumpy little Ecko. I've told her several times now, but she still asks.


But then id have 2 dogs that wont get off my couch! LOL!

That's funny right there. It would be like a pit bull version of Twins! Lol. And I told my BF that it sux that Ecko and u are in FL cuz the pups would have so much fun! 3000 miles is a long drive for a playdate. LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a ton of stuff and collars for the dogs but here is some of it 
















table rock collar and his rain jacket
































some of my nizmo gear 








Some of the collars









I love the spikes but mine rarely ever wear them , maybe for pictures here and there. They are just to risky for injury if they are together or to myself when they wear them lol. I prefer to just keep the double chain martingales on them during the day , they dont rub and dont get hot and still allows something for me to grab if I need to .


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice gear AB! I like that blue and white nizmo collar! Do u know if Trev is takin orders yet?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes he is back working on collars. I seen him post yesterday saying for people to hit him up if they are looking to order. Best to reach him on FB I find.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Really nice gear Angelbaby. Gotta get me some Nizmo collars..love the way they look.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

American_Pit13: your dogs are awesome. I am def gonna get Ty started with WP, and those harnesses rock! These pics are fantastic!

AB, your collar collection is huge lol. Your pups really know how to show them off. 

Great taste in collar fashion guys.


----------

